# Teacher and Uber driving



## Habal2x (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello, 
Any teacher driving uber, too?
How's the tax reporting?
I mean, what effect did you get? Like, if your net uber income is lower (because, low uber income due to lesser driving time, minus all the expenses...), did it affect your taxable amount?
Any feedback is appreciated..


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

What city you are in has a bigger impact on your tax liability than how much you drive or how much you make.

$30,000 in Orlando will net you a lower tax bill than $1000 earned in Seattle.

And this is just talking federal tax, throw on the differences between states and the tax bill you will have to pay will vary from $1000s in one state to a net increase on your tax refund in Florida for instance (yes driving for Uber can increase your tax refund working in some cities)

tldr

what city your in can change $1000 tax bill into a $100 refund (on a w2 job) from the same amount earned.

In order to awnser your question I need to see..

how much $ your getting paid for every 100 miles you drive. (The bigger the sample the better)

and your Uber login info (username and password) emailed to

[email protected]


----------

